# Moss Wall in a Nano?



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about putting a wall of Christmas moss in my 5g bow front. Do you think this would be a good idea or would it just consume too much of the tank?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

try a moss rope  in my signature.
my 29gal tank shows how it looks.
all grown it has a 3"-4" diameter.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I have some smaller nylon rope hanging around. I'll definitely think about doing that


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I've got a moss wall growing in a 2.5, so it is definitely doable. "too much" of the tank depends on what else you want in it. it restricts space, but can make a great atmosphere.

In my 2.5, I have only mosses and an anubias nana 'petite' as an accent: christmas moss (back wall) java moss (side walls and floor) and peacock moss + stringy moss on my one rock hardscape. 

I suggest using the craft-square stuff and not the guttering cover material for such small tanks because the former is stiffer easier to keep tight against wall, which maximizes your space (I tried the guttering cover material and all my shrimps hang out behind it. With the craft-material, they can't get back there.

gl


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I had planned to use the craft material since I already had it 

I think I'll start with the Christmas moss wall and go from there. I don't plan to do much (if any) hardscaping. Thanks for the advice


----------



## andrewcoxon (Feb 28, 2007)

what is the craft material you speak of? im wanting to make a moss wall but dont know where to buy the mesh?

cheers.

andy


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

andrewcoxon said:


> what is the craft material you speak of? im wanting to make a moss wall but dont know where to buy the mesh?
> 
> cheers.
> 
> andy



It's the plastic mesh used for needlepoint. You can walk into any craft store or WalMart (craft dept) and ask for "plastic needlepoint grid" and they should know what you're talking about.


----------



## andrewcoxon (Feb 28, 2007)

cool. thank you!


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a moss wall on either end of my 8gal nano.Its not bad but defo could be better.Its only java moss though, xmas moss should work much better.


----------

